# Hello Everyone.



## L4N4 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm Lana, 25 years old. I'm a mother of two, currently working towards getting my GED. I found this site by Google. I'm here to share my work, and broden my horizon on writing. I look forward to having you read my writing, and reading yours.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there L4N4 and welcome to the forums!

I am sure you will enjoy your time here!!
Congratulations on taking a positive step to further your education!!


----------



## L4N4 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your warm greeting.


----------



## terrib (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with Chim. Welcome to the forum and good luck!


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello, Lana, and welcome. Do post some work and we'll have a gander. 

Sam.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay :smile:.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Lana and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lana!


Nickie


----------

